# Banned from chat for being underage?



## SahTiva (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty gay as I'm not...


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 24, 2012)

i got same thing maybe its geriatrics chat


----------



## Brother Numsi (Aug 24, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> i got same thing maybe its geriatrics chat


I resemble that remark LOL


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay what happened?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought I'd see what the whole chat thing was about myself.
Here's the error message I received, and as much as I'd like to be underage - unfortunately I am not.

[14:49] qwebirc v0.92
[14:49] Copyright (C) 2008-2012 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project.
[14:49] http://www.qwebirc.org
[14:49] Licensed under the GNU General Public License, Version 2.
[14:49] == *** (qwebirc) Looking up your hostname...
[14:49] == *** (qwebirc) Found your hostname.
[14:49] == Connected to server.
[14:49] -irc.rollitup.org- *** Looking up your hostname...
[14:49] -irc.rollitup.org- *** Couldn't resolve your hostname; using your IP address instead
[14:49] == WEBIRC Not enough parameters
[14:49] -irc.rollitup.org- *** You are banned from irc.rollitup.org (underage) Email http://Www.RollItUp.Org for more information.
[14:49] == ERROR: Closing Link: Greatwhitenorth (User is banned (underage))
[14:49] == Disconnected from server: Connection to IRC server lost.


----------



## SahTiva (Aug 24, 2012)

same thing as above.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 24, 2012)

im also underage.........................


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay something must be going on, that is just odd in my opinion. Let me look into this.


----------



## SahTiva (Aug 24, 2012)

You should delete above guys IP address too imo....


----------



## Krabby (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm banned too, underage thingy....


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2012)

There is an issue....please stand by.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 24, 2012)

It should be fixed now. Let me know if there are anymore issues. I will try to get on later.


----------

